# what to use overall



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi


how well would this work as a setup


i want to use emotiva t2 as the fronts with a c2 centre
2 svs ultra towers as the rears
2 jbl 580 speakers as extra rears
4 svs ultra prime elevations as atmos height speakers



using them with a denon 4400 amp
a emotiva xpa 2 gen 3 amp to power the additional channels to make it 11.4
a bas x a700 amplifier


my question is would these different brand speakers work exceptionally well together would they intergrate well with each other would it sound great together


also i want to vastly increase the performance of the 2 front speakers for 2 channel performance and streaming performance of music using a blue node 2 streamer


i want to use a denon 4400 amp in combination with the emotiva xpa2 gen 3 amp and emotiva bass x 700 amp

i want to use the denon 4400 in combo with the 2 emotiva amps
i want to use the emotiva xpa2 gen3 for the low frequencies of the 2 front speakers
and the emotiva bass x 700 for the high frequencies
would this work as a combination to vastly improve the 2 front speakers


if not what would you use with the denon 4400

and the emotiva xpa2 gen 3 amp
for the requirements i need


or what other 2 amps can i use with the denon 4400 to vastly increase the performance of the emotiva t2 front speakers


i will be using belden u500e blue jeans speakers cables


my other question is i want to use monoblocks to vastly increase the performance of the 11.4 package i was thinking marantz 700 monoblocks or outlaw 2200 monoblocks
or what other monoblocks around the same price point would you use with this setup
what would you advise to use overall

i want to use monoblocks for all 11 speaker channels can this all be connected and work together with this setup


also what specific cables do i need to connect the denon 4400
with the 2 emotiva amps


also what specific cables do i need to connect the 11 monoblock amps to the denon 4400


i will be using rega rp3 turntable

with a playstation 4 pro console
xbox one x console
wii u console
nvidia shield console
blue node 2 streamer
opp 205 4k player
buzz tv xls 3000 android box
hi spec pc

sky q silver silver box
virgin media v6 box
iphone x mobile phone


----------

